

Looking for feedback on our new startup. Built in 24 hours on top of tipjoy. - tipjoy
http://www.tipacandidate.com/

======
mdemare
Is it legal to tip candidates? I thought there was a $2000 maximum donation
per person per candidate, and only U.S. citizens could donate.

~~~
danteembermage
Tip joy delivers Amazon gift cards so I don't know what the legal implications
of that would be.

------
ivankirigin
Our goal is to get 50 million users, then making money should be easy.

~~~
ivankirigin
up mod: <http://reddit.com/info/69l9m/comments/>

[http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Who_has_the_most_grassroot...](http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Who_has_the_most_grassroots_support_Vote_with_a_10c_tip)

------
ivankirigin
I just called the FEC. This is apparently illegal.

I'm going to take the site down and return the tips.

------
Spyckie
Credibility and visible user activity are the 2 things I think are needed the
most as of now. You need to give users more voice other than tipping in order
to escalate conflict (which is the driving force of the website, right?)

~~~
ivankirigin
Good idea. I'll add a disqus thread.

[edit: done in 9 minutes. Go disqus!]

------
edw519
Just because you can build something in 24 hours, should you?

(Don't mean to pick, a legitimate question.)

I wanted to use "speed" as the key differentiator in my startup. (We can build
it in n days!) The feedback I got was universally negative. The general
concensus was, "Then how good could it be?"

As hackers, we see the possibilites with all this new technology. But is the
rest of the world ready for it?

